# Londinium L1s



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

As the coffe journey continues I near the time when I can purchase the lever machine. Still think the L1 is for me but i noticed that there recently has been mention of the L1s -anyone know anything???


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What do you mean?


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

The L1S is a new model Reiss is developing, with the "S" standing for "special". Reiss has said the "requirement is for it to deliver what the L1P delivers without the need to plumb in (though also commented that it will have a vibe pump, so won't be silent).

Was expected fairly shortly, but a couple of weeks ago Reiss commented that he's "pausing to consider which way we take it from here", because he wants to ensure that the machine is truly special. http://londiniumcoffee.com/~londes/forum/pre-sales-questions/627-put-me-on-the-l1s-waiting-list/page-2

So expect the timing is up in the air, as are all the details of what the L1S will be.

Without the details (and without knowing your priorities), very difficult to advise whether to wait for the L1S or to buy the L1. What I would say is I'm absolutely delighted with my L1, and in isolation would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

That's interesting I wasn't sure if it was going to slot in 'under' the L1 or as a suped up model as apple does. I've got a few months still to procrastinate so I'll keep my eye out for news.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

what I will say is that a possible L1s is someway down the line and not likely this year.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh well at least it leaves a possible change down the line if I need one.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

If the L1S performs as well as the L1P appears to, it's probably worth waiting for. It may mean the price of the used L1 machines drops (Damn it)


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

This feels like the problem you have with a PC. You see what you think you want,procrastinate for a few months then on the grapevine you hear of the next products out 'around the corner'. By the time I buy a thing we'll all have robots doing everything for us! Roll on 2035...


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

You could always go for an L1P


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

If you can afford it get the L1 you would not regret it , wish I had of got one right from start.


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> If you can afford it get the L1 you would not regret it , wish I had of got one right from start.


Most definitely seconded!


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't think I've got the space or patience for the L1p an hour to wait need to plumb and extra 1k. Have always wanted the L1 but as I said just nearing being ready to get one when I hear about a poss special version and my head gets turned!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i seriously doubt that you will see an l1s this year or early next as it needs development first, plus it will be somewhere in between the l1 and l1p IF it comes to fruition.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

As some of the posts above - I don't know why anyone who is not making production line espressos at home and is content with relative simplicity wouldn't just go with the L1 - it's a dream to use.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm a duffer and yet I can't pull a bad shot with it. The silence and simplicity of the plumbed version is just wonderful.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Isn't the manual lever due first? Or is it the other way around?


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Lefteye said:


> I don't think I've got the space or patience for the L1p an hour to wait need to plumb and extra 1k. Have always wanted the L1 but as I said just nearing being ready to get one when I hear about a poss special version and my head gets turned!


WeMo plug and you can turn the machine on / off from anywhere, an hour before you leave work - or program it to come on an hour before you get out of bed! - and the machine is ready & waiting









been playing with the 'P' now its all plumbed in and it is a beautiful machine, the lever action is sublime, roll on the grinder arrival & some beautiful coffee from it!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

These threads make me want to start playing the lottery.


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Just posted on the Londinium site & thought I'd cross post it here for anyone wanting an L1S update who's not seen it -



\ said:


> I've given the L1-S quite a lot of thought, and discussed it with a number of people
> 
> I've decided that for commercial reasons we will never be offering more than one version of the L1; all we will do is split the volume over two models for a nominal lift in sales
> 
> ...


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

From that I would deduce there may be further updates to the L1...


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

The naming structure is somewhat flawed, the L1P should just be called the LP or something since he's saying there will only be one version of the L1. I had to read it three times to figure out what he's saying.

Long and the short of it, no L1-S.

Edit: Yes Rob, I take it the L1-S could appear as the new the L1 with the older model being discontinued?


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Yep looks like the L1 will possibly be 'updated' to 'S' spec, definitely the right direction to go in for Londinium, to offer the very best machine available be it a tank, plumbed, 2 or 3 group machine, and then incrementally update them rather than dilute the brand and the product by introducing different 'stages' of machines which just confuse and muddle the consumer.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

risky said:


> Edit: Yes Rob, I take it the L1-S could appear as the new the L1 with the older model being discontinued?


no not at all, reiss would like a machine that performs exactly the same as the L1-P in the smaller shell, however this is not proving as simple as initially thought, so certainly for the time being the L1 will remain as is, a 1.3 bar pre infusion pump fed boiler, thermosyphon lever. There is a possibility of a londinium manual on the horizon!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I shall await developments with interest!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> There is a possibility of a londinium manual on the horizon!


Where do you sign up ?


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

risky said:


> The naming structure is somewhat flawed, the L1P should just be called the LP or something since he's saying there will only be one version of the L1. I had to read it three times to figure out what he's saying.


Think the structure of the names is spot on, with the numeral referring to the number of groups, L1 - single group / tank, L1-P - single group / plumbed, L2 / L3 - multi groups


----------

